# How come rice milk is giving me problems?



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

I know I'm lactose intolerant for sure and I can't drink soy milk. Rice milk is just as bad and gives me gas and bloatiness like the other two. Any ideas of what might be causing the problem with rice milk since it's lactose free? Thanks.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I just wanted to reply even though I don't have an answer. I use rice milk in recipes with no ill effect. I rarely drink it.Is there anything in particular you usually eat with the milk? Maybe that's causing the problem.Is there sugar or oil added to the brand you drink?


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I just wanted to reply even though I don't have an answer. I use rice milk in recipes with no ill effect. I rarely drink it.Is there anything in particular you usually eat with the milk? Maybe that's causing the problem.Is there sugar or oil added to the brand you drink?


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

There is sugar added, ll grams to be exact, but no oil added that I can see.


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

There is sugar added, ll grams to be exact, but no oil added that I can see.


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

I just eat cereal with rice milk.


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

I just eat cereal with rice milk.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Some cereals frequently cause IBS problems in some people. What type of cereal do you eat?


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Some cereals frequently cause IBS problems in some people. What type of cereal do you eat?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

youngniceeyes:I found that I had lots of trouble with RiceMilk. But, since then, I also found out that I probably have either Celiac disease or at least glutin intolerance. Ricemilk has gluten in it. You might need to be worked up for Celiac disease.It sure made a difference for me - after 25 years of IBS - D.


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

youngniceeyes:I found that I had lots of trouble with RiceMilk. But, since then, I also found out that I probably have either Celiac disease or at least glutin intolerance. Ricemilk has gluten in it. You might need to be worked up for Celiac disease.It sure made a difference for me - after 25 years of IBS - D.


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

I used to wonder why rice milk gave me problems so I went to oat milk, same result, but it wasn't until I changed to a 'specific carbohydrate' diet that I realised that it wasn't the milk that was the problem, it was all the other stuff that was wrong. I now just use whatever milk is on offer, usually cow's milk or cream, but I've still got to use 'milks' sparingly.


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

I used to wonder why rice milk gave me problems so I went to oat milk, same result, but it wasn't until I changed to a 'specific carbohydrate' diet that I realised that it wasn't the milk that was the problem, it was all the other stuff that was wrong. I now just use whatever milk is on offer, usually cow's milk or cream, but I've still got to use 'milks' sparingly.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NICEPEEPERS:You certain it is the rice milk and not something else? Keep in mind that food senstivity reactions can be out of phase with ingestion by as much as 72 hours. IF you remove the rice milk from your diet 100% for a week and your symptoms improve, THEN you reintroduce it and your symptoms worsen, and you change nothing else in the equation, you are indeed showing intolerance to something in the particular rice milk you are using.Do this "test" with rice milk which has nothing added if at all possible to redcue the number of things you are challenging for when you do this [narrow the possibilities].MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NICEPEEPERS:You certain it is the rice milk and not something else? Keep in mind that food senstivity reactions can be out of phase with ingestion by as much as 72 hours. IF you remove the rice milk from your diet 100% for a week and your symptoms improve, THEN you reintroduce it and your symptoms worsen, and you change nothing else in the equation, you are indeed showing intolerance to something in the particular rice milk you are using.Do this "test" with rice milk which has nothing added if at all possible to redcue the number of things you are challenging for when you do this [narrow the possibilities].MNL


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## youngniceeyes (Aug 16, 2001)

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I agree with azvessey.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

I agree with azvessey.


----------

